# Your alerts for tickets...



## tasel (1 August 2012)

Do you sometimes get alerts through that widget/website, only to click the link a second later, and nothing being available?

It's still showing up as available now!


----------



## Britestar (1 August 2012)

I've been trying to get any sort of ticket for my OH, who suddenly decided to go to London. Damn website is ****** impossible!


----------



## CalllyH (1 August 2012)

Yep given up with it


----------



## madmav (1 August 2012)

I don't know what the alert is. But agree Locog website is very vexing. I failed three times in original draw to get anything. Then just before event dressage, got a ticket. Stadium when I got there had plenty of free seats....
Now trying to get last-minute ones for athletics. They come up in theory, but I am never lucky. Feel I should get preference, I was born in East London!


----------

